
Bitcoin Web Hosting - ninthfrank07
http://bitcoinwebhosting.net/
======
flixic
Namecheap also accepts bitcoins and is quite a bit cheaper.

------
tiatia
You can buy anonymous prepaid CC in Europe (e.g. UK, Germany) to buy hosting.

~~~
junto
Out of interest, can you expand on that?

~~~
sandmansandine
I believe he is talking about prepaid credit cards which you can also buy here
in the US at convenience stores. You can buy them in cash and load them up
with funds and then just use it like a normal credit card. So throw $100 on
one and use it to pay for a year or so of hosting all at once and then trash
the card.

~~~
BitcoinRob
Not talking about prepaid cards. You can use a service called
LocalBitcoins.com to trade Bitcoins in person.

------
jlebrech
Bitcoin + an article about exif divulging your location gives me the chills.

~~~
BitcoinRob
Why is that?

